
Killer robots will only exist if we are stupid enough to let them - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/11/killer-robots-will-only-exist-if-we-are-stupid-enough-to-let-them
======
JoeAltmaier
They will exist when drones (quadcopter etc) become so cheap, and personal
identity so easy to resolve (face recognition/national database etc) that
anybody with a grudge and $100 can send a dozen assassin drones with a
thimbleful of explosive (or ricin pellet or whatever) at somebody else. Maybe
from a website.

The idea that we all have to be stupid for this to happen is ridiculous. Just
one or two of us have to be. Already our Go-pro or Hexo can follow a person.
Add a trigger and explosive (or poison or whatever) and voila.

I'd retitle that article - killer robots will exist inevitably, and soon.

